# LR 2015.8 and PS CC 2017 issue



## Hoffman Alain (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I was processing a batch of photos for the first time in LR 2015.8 yesterday. I then sent a few of them to PS CC 2017 for further editing without any problem.

But when I saved and closed the images in PS, they came back as a grey square in LR with an error message saying that LR could not show the photo and suggesting to reopen the image in PS and make sure that I ensured the maximum compatibility in the PS preferences.

The edited image is imported because if I click on it and chose to edit the original in PS, it opens with all the layers intact and all my editing...

I thought that this maximum compatibility was done automatically for many versions now and seeing I use the latest updates of both programs, I don't really get it.

Any help is welcome.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 12, 2016)

Layered files need a flattened preview, because Lightroom does not support layers. It can't render a preview from these layers. This 'maximize compatibility' setting is in your Photoshop preferences.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 12, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.  In PSCC Preferences, there is a section called File Handling.  In it there is a dropDownListBox labeled "Maximum PSD and PSB file compatibility".  Make sure that is set to "Ask" or "Always".    Alternately you could set LR to create the files as TIFF.


----------



## Hoffman Alain (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks for your quick replies and suggestions.

I did set the compatibiliity issue to maximum in the preferences, although I think PS been doing that automatically for many versions now... It didn't change anything.

Same thing also if I flatten the image before saving them.

I have been doing this for years, without any probelm. The only two things that have changed:

- LR 2015.8
- photos taken with a Fuji X-T1 camera. I just bought this camera new and these were the first images that I processed form it.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 12, 2016)

Are the files that come back from PSCC in PSD or TIFF format?  Try the other filetype to see if this makes a difference.
Also, try a RAW from another camera to see if the problem is limited to the Fuji X-T1


----------



## Hoffman Alain (Dec 12, 2016)

I haven't changed anything so I guess they come back as DNG, but to be honnest, I will try that tonight (am in the office right now...).

I'll keep you psoted.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 12, 2016)

Hoffman Alain said:


> I haven't changed anything so I guess they come back as DNG, but to be honnest, I will try that tonight (am in the office right now...).
> 
> I'll keep you psoted.


No they can't be DNG.  The file that you send to PSCC is an adjusted file with the LR adjustments baked in before it is received by PSCC It will be a PSD or TIFF depending upon the setting that you made in LR Preferences for External Editing.  I am suggesting that you switch from the filetype you have currently set in LR Preferences for External Editing to the other filetype  to see if the problem persist with the file type that comes back from PSCC.


----------



## Hoffman Alain (Dec 12, 2016)

My bad, I meant PSD of course... Sorry about that.

But again, I haven't changed anything except the camera  and LR's version.

I will check tonight with a file from a Nikon.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 12, 2016)

Hoffman Alain said:


> My bad, I meant PSD of course... Sorry about that.
> 
> But again, I haven't changed anything except the camera  and LR's version.
> 
> I will check tonight with a file from a Nikon.


Also be sure and change you LR preferences to send a final Fuji X-T1 RAW  as a TIFF file to see if it is the Fuji X-T1 file or the PSD file that is at issue. 
FWIW, I just did a round trip with a RAW file from my Mavic Pro (DNG format) as PSD and there was no its on returning to LRCC


----------



## Hoffman Alain (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi again and thank you for all your suggestions, I really appreciate the help.

I got home and restarted my Mac, and miracle, everything works like it used to... I should have started by rebooting my Mac yesterday.


----------

